# Need Urgent Help! Fish Upside Down!



## Muneeb (Jun 17, 2013)

Yesterday I did about 70% water change and switched on the heater at about 82°F and in the morning I noticed that all five of my fish are upside down... I checked the water temperature and it seemed kinda hot than before but the oxygen from the power filter was on so I immediately added them in a bucket and added a bit salt and oxygen.. It really disheartens me to see them like that also I found one brownish floating worm ￼ Can anyone tell me what the problem is? How do I help them? One is floating on top trying to get straight and the others are still at the bottom upside down. I had fed them frozen dried blood worms for the first time and tried some Humpy head which they ate.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Could be caused by a few things:

Not enough air or gas exchange

Too warm (I keep my tanks at 75-78, down as far as 72 in the winter)

PH swing from your large water change

About all you can do is wait and let things balance out... if you keep changing things, you are just creating more stress


----------



## Muneeb (Jun 17, 2013)

All the fish have died :'( Feel real sad. Guess the killer was the heater.. It must have not cut out and the heat must have depleted the oxygen


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry for the loss.

If it stuck on, it could have cooked the fish.


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

im experiencing the same thing.. I have 4 rbp, and ive had them for a year with no problems what so ever.. one of my guys has been acting strange past 3 days..

first he was in the corner of the tank slightly tilted upwards, and now he keeps going belly up on me, but his gills still working and he trys to get right side up but he always seems to go belly up within minuets.. he has been belly up since last night.. and his eyes look like they are about to pop out..

and I checked the ph of the tank and its aroun 6.. but there has been no water change in a while, ive just added some water here and there, but I keep the tank clean.. im not sure whats going on but any help would be great.. thanks guys

ohh yeah and my other 3 are fine.. its just odd to me


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

anybody have any info for me?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What are the water parameters? (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, temp, ph, etc...)


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

Ægir said:


> What are the water parameters? (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, temp, ph, etc...)


temp is 79-80.. ph is right around 5.8-6.. I tried the pin hole thing and he died shortly after.. I was worried all day, and tried everything but nothing worked

my other 3 are perfectly fine as of now, and acting normal.. not sure what could have happened to him.. about had to be the swimmers bladder I believe


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropsy.
Type it in on piranha-info.eu for a list of meds....


----------

